# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  يأتي على الناس زمن يصلون وهم لا يصلون!!

## احمد الحبر

*

قال تعالى :( وذكر فان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين )

روي أن سيدنا طلحة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه كان يصلي في بستانه ذات يوم ورأى طيرا يخرجمن بين الشجر فتعلقت عيناه بالطائر حتى نسي كم صلى, فذهب إلى الطبيب يبكي ويقول :

 يا رسول الله , إني انشغلت بالطائر في البستان حتى نسيت كم صليت ,

فإني أجعل هذا البستان صدقة في سبيل الله ..

فضعه يا رسول الله حيث شئت لعل الله يغفر لي

وهذا أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه يقول :

إن الرجل ليصلي ستين سنة ولا تقبل منه صلاة , 

فقيل له : كيف ذلك؟ 

فقال: لا يتم ركوعها ولا سجودها ولا قيامها ولا خشوعها

******

ويقول سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه :

إن الرجل ليشيب في الاسلام ولم يكمل لله ركعة واحدة!!

قيل : كيف يا أمير المؤمنين قال : لا يتم ركوعها ولا سجودها ..

*****

ويقول الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله : 

يأتي على الناس زمان يصلون وهم لا يصلون , 

وإني لأتخوف أن يكون الزمان هو هذا الزمان !!!!!!! 

فماذا لو أتيت إلينا يا إمام لتنظر أحوالنا ؟؟؟

*****

ويقول الإمام الغزالي رحمه الله :

إن الرجل ليسجد السجدة يظن أنه تقرب بها إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى , 

ووالله لو وزع ذنب هذه السجدة على أهل بلدته لهلكوا ،

سئل كيف ذلك ؟؟؟ فقال : يسجد برأسه بين يدي مولاه ,

وهو منشغل باللهو والمعاص ي والشهوات وحب الدنيا ...

فأي سجده هذه ؟!!


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*

النبي يقول : (( وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة((

فبالله عليك هل صليت مرة  ركعتين فكانتا قرة عينك؟؟؟؟ 

وهل اشتقت مرة أن تعود سريعا إلى البيت كي تصلي  ركعتين لله؟؟؟

هل اشتقت إلى  الليل كي تخلو فيه مع الله؟؟؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*وانظر إلى الرسول   ... 

كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها تجده طول الليل يصلي وطول  النهار يدعو إلى الله  تعالى فتسأله : 

يا رسول الله أنت لا تنام؟؟

فيقول لها (( مضى زمن النوم )) ويدخل معها الفراش ذات يوم حتى  يمس جلده  جلدها... 

ثم يستأذنها  قائلا: (( دعيني أتعبد لربي(( ... 

فتقول : والله إني لأحب  قربك ... ولكني أؤثر هواك ..


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يقول  الصحابة : كنا نسمع لجوف النبي وهو يصلي أزيز كأزيز  المرجل من   البكاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وقالوا .. لو  رأيت سفيان الثوري يصلي لقلت : يموت الآن ( من كثرة خشوعه  )؟؟؟


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*وهذا عروة بن الزبير ابن السيدة أسماء أخت السيدة عائشة رضي الله

عنهم ... أصاب رجله داء  الأكلة ( السرطان ) فقيل له : لا بد من قطع قدمك  حتى لا ينتشر 

المرض في جسمك كله , ولهذا لا بد أن تشرب بعض الخمر حتى يغيب  وعيك . فقال :  أيغيب 

قلبي ولساني عن ذكر الله ؟؟

والله لا أستعين  بمعصية الله على طاعته .ة

فقالوا : نسقيك المنقد ( مخدر)

فقال : لا أحب أن يسلب جزء من أعضائي وأنا نائم ,

فقالوا : نأتي بالرجال تمسكك , 

فقال : أنا أعينكم على نفسي .

قالوا : لا تطيق .. 

قال : دعوني  أصلي فإذا وجدتموني لا أتحرك وقد سكنت جوارحي واستقرت  فأنظروني حتى أسجد , 

فإذا سجدت فما عدت في الدنيا , فافعلوا بي ما تشاؤون !!!

فجاء الطبيب وانتظر, فلما سجد أتى بالمنشار فقطع  قدم الرجل ولم يصرخ بل  كان 

يقول : ... لا إله  إلا الله ....

رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد نبيا ورسولا ... 

حتى أغشي عليه ولم يصرخ صرخة ,,

فلما أفاق أتوه بقدمه فنظر إليها 

وقال : أقسم بالله إني لم أمش بك إلى حرام , 

ويعلم الله , كم وقفت عليك بالليل قائما لله...

فقال له أحد الصحابة : يا عروة ... أبشر ... جزء من جسدك سبقك  إلى الجنة 

فقال : والله ما  عزاني أحد بأفضل من هذا العزاء ..



*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*وكان  الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما إذا دخل في الصلاة  ارتعش واصفر لونه ...

فإذا سئل عن ذلك قال : أتدرون بين يدي من أقوم الآن ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

وكان أبوه سيدنا علي ر ضي الله عنه إذا توضأ ارتجف  فإذا سئل عن ذلك قال :

الآن أحمل الأمانة التي عرضت على السماء والأرض  والجبال

فأبين أن يحملها  وأشفقن منها .. وحملتها أنا ..!!


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*وسئل حاتم الأصم رحمه الله كيف تخشع في  صلاتك  ؟؟؟

قال : بأن أقوم فأكبر للصلاة .. وأتخيل الكع بة أمام عيني .. 

والصراط تحت قدمي ,, والجنة عن يميني والنار عن شمالي,, 

وملك الموت ورائي ,, وأن رسول الله يتأمل صلاتي وأظنها آخر  صلاة , 

فأكبر الله بتعظيم وأقرأ وأتدبر وأركع بخضوع 

وأسجد بخضوع وأجعل في صلاتي الخوف من الله والرجاء في رحمته  ثم أسلم ولا  أدري 

أقبلت أم لا !!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يقول سبحانه  وتعالى : 

(( ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله ((

يقول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : لم يكن بين إسلامنا  وبين نزول هذه الآية  إلا أربع سنوات ,,

فعاتبنا الله  تعالى فبكينا لقلة خشوعنا لمعاتبة الله لنا ....

فكنا نخرج ونعاتب بعضنا بعضا نقول:

ألم تسمع قول الله تعالى :

 
ألم يأن للذين  آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله ....

فيسقط الرجل منا  يبكي على عتاب الله لنا 
 فهل  شعرت أنت يا أخي أن الله تعالى يعاتبك بهذه الآية  ؟؟؟؟
 

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أخي الكريم :
لا تنظر إلى صغر   المعصيه .. ولكن انظر لعظمة من عصيت
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*نسال الله العفو والعافية
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نسال الله العفو والعافية وحسن الخاتمة
                        	*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله
*

----------

